# Other adjustable handlebars ( other than Kelly )



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2014)

I just thought I might see if we could nail down the other Adjustable Bars and show them here.

The first being Fredrick Adjustable handlebars. Beauty & Strength!

This is from the the Wheel 1900


















From the cycle age trade and review 1900


----------



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2014)

Patents 1900


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 17, 2014)

...........


----------



## ace (Dec 17, 2014)

1897 Ridgeway adjustable bars. The bars can be rotated by releasing the thumb latch.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Iverider (Dec 17, 2014)

Similar to the splined bars posted above, the bars pictured here are on an 1899 Iver Johnson Medium grade Gents Roadster



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Iverider (Dec 17, 2014)

Here's the Sanger patent drawing.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 17, 2014)

hey Brian....those look mighty familliar.....


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 17, 2014)

cool thread and bars!


----------



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2014)

Here Mr kelly is warning E H Roberts not to manufacture his version.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2014)

This one was patented by John J Rexroth


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Iverider (Dec 17, 2014)

It looks like Iver Johnson used the Claus Expansion stem and bars on their Medium Grade Roadster or someone replaced the bars and stem on the one I posted above with Claus bars and stem.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 17, 2014)

Kraut~ the 18" set here looks to be the non expansion type I'm gathering these require a collar to fit into an early headset?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 17, 2014)

Here is half a set of Kelly's I believe are the earlier type that require a collar; seeking insight:


----------



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2014)

another





For wood and steel bars


----------



## bricycle (Dec 17, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Here is half a set of Kelly's I believe are the earlier type that require a collar; seeking insight:
> 
> View attachment 185925




You are correct. After the crown nut is secured a portion of the fork tube is protruding and is split for a clamp to secure the stem.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## cyclehobo (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes great thread. Wheel Relics, on your Kelly 1/2 bars the adjuster not originally should say Kelly on it with a Pat'd date 1898.  View attachment 186924

View attachment 186922


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 22, 2014)

Cyclehobo some of your attachments are missing, the one i see does look like the stem that uses a collar, where should it say Kelly? Could it have been on a part that is missing?


----------



## cyclehobo (Dec 22, 2014)

Wheeled Relics, ok after looking at your photo more, yes yours are the early style as shown in my attachment, so I think you are ok..that is a bolt we are looking at or part "B" in that exploded diagram of the early Kelly's, so nothing wrong with your bars there. On the the slightly later Kellys with the forward reach there is a nut that has the Kelly name and pat'd information. But on yours, which I have the same set on one of my pre-1900 bikes, the Kelly name and Pat'd info is directly on the vertical part of the bar-stem or part "A" in the photos. That diagram above should give you an idea of all the parts needed for your bars.  In these early production years they made a Ladies 18" wide bend, a 18" wide mens Regular, a 20" wide Special, and a 20" wide Racer.  A few years later I believed  they expanded to a few other models.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 22, 2014)

From The Referee 1897


----------



## filmonger (Dec 22, 2014)

From The referee 1897





From the Wheel 1897


----------



## filmonger (Dec 23, 2014)

This is from The Cycle age trade and review 1900


----------



## filmonger (Dec 23, 2014)

Again this is from the Cycle Age trade and review 1900


----------



## filmonger (Dec 23, 2014)

Cooper Bars - from the Cycle age trade and review 1900


----------



## filmonger (Dec 23, 2014)

The beginning of Hussey Bars... From the Cycle Age trade and review 1900


----------



## filmonger (Dec 23, 2014)

Sanger - from the Cycle Age trade and review 1900


----------



## filmonger (Jan 8, 2015)

Sanger


----------



## filmonger (Jan 8, 2015)

McQuown's Handlebar - From the Referee 1897


----------



## filmonger (May 20, 2015)

This one from The Referee 1897

E.Konigslow


----------



## merlin278 (May 20, 2015)

I believe I have a pair of these bars. Do you know if the bars where wood?


----------



## filmonger (May 20, 2015)

No I do not - though it would appear so from the picture.... I'll dig a bit further on this one to see.


----------



## corbettclassics (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Dweber (May 9, 2016)

How rare are these?


----------



## filmonger (May 9, 2016)

wow - nice! Does it have other markings?


----------



## Dweber (May 9, 2016)

That was the only marking I could find. The bars don't belong to me but I sure would like a pair.


----------



## filmonger (May 10, 2016)

I'll keep looking - sure to find them. here is another for the thread.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 23, 2017)

1900 ads


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's a Sanger "extension" bar


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's another type


----------



## filmonger (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2017)

French - Guidon Reversible...


----------



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2017)

Spears ...... Italian Special da pista


----------



## filmonger (Jan 6, 2018)

Challenge Bar 1897...


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 9, 2018)

Club colors


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Jan 9, 2018)

Heres a pair


----------



## filmonger (Jan 26, 2018)

From Locomotion

1. Kelly handlebars
2. Torrington adjustable handlebars (marked)
3. 1890's Halladay adjustable handlebars made by Marion Cycle Works (marked)


----------



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

Web adjustable - 1899 Ad


----------



## filmonger (Jan 28, 2018)

More info on the Frederick bars... 1899


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Atlas, 1896......


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 10, 2018)

Torringtons on my Rambler


----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2018)

Erb Adjustable Handlebar...


----------



## filmonger (Feb 15, 2018)

1899 Sager Tandem bar...


----------



## filmonger (Feb 15, 2018)

Tribune adjustable bar Black Mrg Co. 1899....


----------



## filmonger (Feb 26, 2018)

Info on the Frederick Adjustable Bar - Sept. 1899The Wheel...


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2018)

Whiteley Mfg Co - the Duplex adjustable bar.

From Nov 1899 Cycling Age









Improved Schrader adjustable handlebar. Nov 1899


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 13, 2018)

Newer adjustable bars


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 14, 2018)

My 1899 Iver Johnson


----------



## Cheezer (Aug 5, 2018)

I got these recently, thought i would post here, havent taken apart yet dont know the maker?








Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------

